# If you only owned one reverso, what would it be?



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

Which one would you choose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bebeq_baka (Sep 2, 2012)

Grande Reverso Calendar is the winner for me. Simple, classic, elegant design with moonphase.


----------



## wm5382 (Sep 8, 2012)

for me it's the 976

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Very difficult to be happy with just one  ... but well if am left with no choice then it would be the Reverso GT


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

A Reverso Duo. The delightful guilloche dial, and the light/dark dual personality are just so appealing!


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably the 976.


----------



## Maz710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just tried on the GT this week and fell absolutely in love with it, I like the dials on the duo, but the size might be too big for my wrist. 

So I guess my answer is the GT


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Grande Taille for me too, I've had mine for ten years now but I would buy it again in case I lost it.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The Grande Taille is neither too classically small or too big for my wrist at under 7 inches. (Even if my wrists were bigger, I'd still choose the GT because it is modernly up-sized yet still retains classic size and dimension.) Also, it has a blank back plate like the original.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## IveBeenMoved (Dec 27, 2013)

bebeq_baka said:


> Grande Reverso Calendar is the winner for me. Simple, classic, elegant design with moonphase.


Me too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

I cannot do with just one, but for make believe, maybe this one . . .


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

Maz710 said:


> I just tried on the GT this week and fell absolutely in love with it, I like the dials on the duo, but the size might be too big for my wrist.
> 
> So I guess my answer is the GT


Fear not, the GT and the Reverso Duo are pretty much the same size - 42 x 26 x 9.3mm size.


----------



## Maz710 (Feb 24, 2014)

NT931 said:


> Fear not, the GT and the Reverso Duo are pretty much the same size - 42 x 26 x 9.3mm size.


I thought the duo is 48.5x 29.5, I guess I confused it with the day/night


----------



## Spiki (Oct 13, 2012)

The Reverso Duoface is 42x26mm and the Reverso Duoface Ultra Thin is roughly 47x28mm. The latter is also thinner, obviously 

With Reverso's it can very much depend on the size of your wrist as which is "best" for you. In other words, you have to try them all to establish the size that feels best for you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiki said:


> The Reverso Duoface is 42x26mm and the Reverso Duoface Ultra Thin is roughly 47x28mm. The latter is also thinner, obviously
> 
> *With Reverso's it can very much depend on the size of your wrist as which is "best" for you. In other words, you have to try them all to establish the size that feels best for you.
> *
> ...


Confirmed. While my duo face bleu ultra thin is a bit longer and thicker than my ultra thin tributes, the duo face wears smaller on my wrist. That was a major surprise as before it arrived (bought just on pics) I was deathly afraid I'd have to return it because of its larger size, go figure


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

The grande taille...or the duo.


----------



## mps354 (Jul 18, 2011)

TT 1931 w/ casa fagliano strap


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am bias....








2 watches for the price of 1 ;-)


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spiki said:


> In other words, you have to try them all to establish the size that feels best for you


And _that _is the fun part


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

976 for me! Look at it. How can you disagree 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moloch (Dec 29, 2013)

Classique size with retro color scheme. Reversos are on my nice to have list. With my square jawline it would look good on my wrist.


----------



## V10K+ (Jul 8, 2012)

JLC Reverso Squadra Hometime Black for me


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

I own a 976 and I wouldn't regard it as the one Reverso to own due to its large size (I do love the transparent caseback as it is difficult to replicate).

I think the one to get is the 42.2 x 26mm Reverso Duo that remains true to its roots with added complication to boot.


----------



## Noam the Newt (Apr 18, 2013)

Grand Calendar, though I'd be mighty happy with the Grand Taille too...


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

This is mine for the time being...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep It Simple 976


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I couldn't decide so I went with a duo faced Reverso. I Cochise the Grand GMT for its size, useful complication and it's two faces !


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

I would choose the reverse grande taille 822. My wife has this 822 and later on I decided on the 976 for myself. What erked me was that the 976 blown-up dial IMHO was too large and that took away a lot of the 'delicate' out of the details, which is demonstrated much more in the 822. Eventually sold the 976 and we both love her 822 GT. Also I engraved the solid case back before presenting it to her as a gift. Gives it that bit more horological clout doesn't it?

read some where about a celeb engraving the birthdates of her 3 children on the back of her reverso. Now that's newsworthy for JLCfans!


----------



## Spiki (Oct 13, 2012)

Emospence said:


> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface


Agreed.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Somehow I don't think the reverso's look good on my wrist. But if I had to choose definitely the Tribute:


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

this is an iconic timepiece



Bidle said:


> Somehow I don't think the reverso's look good on my wrist. But if I had to choose definitely the Tribute:


----------



## SFoskett (Dec 2, 2013)

I do only own one Reverso! And it's a classic-sized Duo.


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

incontrol said:


> I couldn't decide so I went with a duo faced Reverso. I Cochise the Grand GMT for its size, useful complication and it's two faces !


Hmmm...Can you post (many) more pics? Never seen this Reverso GMT on a SS strap. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

tomatoes said:


> I would choose the reverse grande taille 822. My wife has this 822 and later on I decided on the 976 for myself. What erked me was that the 976 blown-up dial IMHO was too large and that took away a lot of the 'delicate' out of the details, which is demonstrated much more in the 822. Eventually sold the 976 and we both love her 822 GT. Also I engraved the solid case back before presenting it to her as a gift. Gives it that bit more horological clout doesn't it?
> 
> read some where about a celeb engraving the birthdates of her 3 children on the back of her reverso. Now that's newsworthy for JLCfans!


It's certainly hard to choose one Reverso model as the best choice, but I chose the GT for all the reasons you listed. Additionally, the size is not lost on its original, classic dimension. For another, the 822 is a simple architecture that's highly reliable.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

GT all the way as Reliability, Longivity and Sturdyness are very important factors for me along with Heritage and History.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SFoskett said:


> I do only own one Reverso! And it's a classic-sized Duo.


Looks really good -- very classy.


----------



## opticalserenity (Nov 22, 2011)

Grande Reverso Calendar for me, but I'll gladly take any of them.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

TimelessFan said:


> Hmmm...Can you post (many) more pics? Never seen this Reverso GMT on a SS strap. Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a discontinued model. The white face is the front dial and when flipped you have the black dial. I just loved the idea of a two watches in one! When I bought it second hand, it came with both the black leather strap with deployment buckle and the SS bracelet!


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

incontrol said:


> _*This is a discontinued model*_. The white face is the front dial and when flipped you have the black dial. I just loved the idea of a two watches in one! When I bought it second hand, it came with both the black leather strap with deployment buckle and the SS bracelet!


I know. I have the same watch! lol







I asked because because I sweat like a pig during summer. I love the look of this watch on a leather strap but your pictures got me thinking!
Post more pics if you got'em!

P.S. If I may say so, you have an excellent taste!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I only own one now after trading an older Duo for the TT'31 US Edition and that's a keeper.
Traded:








For this:


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

ScorpionRS said:


> 976 for me! Look at it. How can you disagree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for sharing all the nice pictures. I'd probably pick this too


----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)

To the Jlc gang, is the squadra line considered to still have that classic look and appeal? Or was Jlc trying to slightly change the intent with this line?


----------



## V10K+ (Jul 8, 2012)

The Squadra was designed close to 100 years ago but wasn't put into production until recently. I have seen some people love it and others hate it. I personally love it and feel the other JLC watches to be too small and feminine for my taste. Most JLC owners do not consider it a classic and feel the original Reverso is the real classic. As much as I want to buy another JLC, I haven't been able to find one that suits my taste other than my JLC Reverso Squadra Hometime Black.


----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ty. Love to see a wrist shot of that beauty


----------

